# intake



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

I was thinking about changing my intake soon, and I read somewhere that a pathfinder intake is a good match on a 300zx, is this true?


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

if you can find a hood that will fit because the pathy intake is higher than the stock intake which doesn't let the hood close right. But yes it will work you should come up with something if you do a search on it.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

hondakillerZX said:


> I was thinking about changing my intake soon, and I read somewhere that a pathfinder intake is a good match on a 300zx, is this true?


If you do a search there was a good discussion about this very topic.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

The Specialty Shop was making Pathy intakes that could fit under the stock hood. If you can't get one of theirs you can modify your hood to make it fit or get the carbon fibre hood.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> The Specialty Shop was making Pathy intakes that could fit under the stock hood. If you can't get one of theirs you can modify your hood to make it fit or get the carbon fibre hood.


Still won't fit with the CF hood. but you're in luck....

http://z31.com/4sale/?65815


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

AZ-ZBum said:


> Still won't fit with the CF hood. but you're in luck....
> 
> http://z31.com/4sale/?65815


I thought John got it to fit, but I do think I remember he had to do alittle bit of work. I just went with an Engloid plenum.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> I just went with an Engloid plenum.


 I think engloid, or similiar, is the way to go. You can retain AC if you still have it, and the volume is bigger, which I think is better but i'm not sure. Although it doesn't look all JDM, which I like...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> I think engloid, or similiar, is the way to go. You can retain AC if you still have it, and the volume is bigger, which I think is better but i'm not sure. Although it doesn't look all JDM, which I like...


The pathy dynos really well too though. Both dyno charts show significant improvments over stock. You can make one yourself if you have the correct equipment.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

you guys don't touch them damn seats. Most of you know the condition of mine. SO THEY ARE TAKEN!


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> you guys don't touch them damn seats. Most of you know the condition of mine. SO THEY ARE TAKEN!


hahaha You need most of the interior too. I've seen worse then yours so don't feel to bad.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dude everything but my seats and my grip pad/rear carpet are fine. And even the carpet just needs cleaning.

And a shift boot would be nice. But I should have my Greddy counterweight shift knob in tomorrow.


----------

